# Day 7 stims - and feel like i'm ovulating.....



## sammij

Hi all

i have had this morning (sorry TMI coming up) stretchy clear dishcarge - exactly like when i am ovulating

can't remember if this is right or not from last cycle - am i ovulating?  thought the drugs surpressed all of that?

am on Gonal F and 2 sprays Synarel.

sxx


----------



## VEC

Hi sammi

I got that on my two own egg cycles, that's one of the side effects!

V best of luck x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Sounds completely normal to me.  Your CM is determined by the varying levels of hormones...higher oestrogen before ovulation, higher progesterone after.  With IVF, your oestrogen levels will be higher because it's produced by the developing follicles and you tend to have more follicles growing with IVF than on a natural cycle, so in turn you tend to get more noticeable CM.

You're on the same drugs I've always been prescribed.  The downreg drug (synarel) that you're taking at a lower dose should prevent you from ovulating as it suppresses any LH surge.  Whilst it's not unheard of to ovulate before EC, it is extremely rare and what you describe sounds perfectly normal and what I've had on all my fresh IVFs.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sammij

thanks V & Natasha

why does every twinge / cm / headache /pain send us into complete overdrive during this time!!??   

thank u both for your messages

sxx


----------



## VEC

hahahaha the worrying and over analyzing will be worse once you are pregnant - so I shall wish you nine months of obsessive worrying, okay?


----------



## Ann1010

Hi
I am on the same drugs as you are and starting Gonal F tonight. Not sure what to expect and just did a post to find out what we should be doing! 


Good luck to you


Ann


----------

